# speed when routing poplar



## jimweed2001 (Sep 29, 2011)

At what speed should i try to router poplar


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi, welcome
What size bit are you using?

*Router Bit Diameter Maximum Speed*
Up to 1" Diameter 22,000 - 24,000 rpm
1" to 2" Diameter 18,000 - 22,000 rpm
2" to 2-1/2" Diameter 12,000 - 16,000 rpm
2-1/2" to 3-1/2" Diameter 8,000 - 12,000 rpm


----------



## jimweed2001 (Sep 29, 2011)

Just getting started basically need to know if that is high or low for under 1"


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

1" & smaller would be the highest speed. Basically the bigger the bit the slower you want your router to run. If you used something like a raised panel bit (these are usually the largest bits) you would run your router on the slowest speed which is #1 on your speed dial. It is not safe to run the large bits freehand. For these it is safer to mount your router in a router table.

For free hand routing you should not use a bit without a bearing unless you have a template guide installed in the base plate. The bit needs something to guide it. You can run all bits in a router table as it has a fence for guidance, that's both types of bits with a bearing & without a bearing.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

If the bit is an edge forming bit, like a roundover or ogee, you can keep the router speed up pretty high. The more important speed is how fast you feed the router over the stock. Too fast, you'll overload the router and might chip out the edge. Too slow, and you'll burn the profile and have to do a lot of sanding or take another cut.

Check out 'the new router handbook' by Patrick Speilman at the library, it's got some good advice on feed rate and feed direction


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

For me I keep the speed rate at 8,000 to 10,000 at all time unless I using the bigger OD bits, you need to think about that, how many tools do you have in the shop that turns a cutting tool at 8,000 rpm's.

=========


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

The router & some router bits are a tool in the shop built to withstand the higher rpm's (8,000rpm - 24,000rpm). My metal working tools are made to turn the slowest of rpm's for shop machinery.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jim, spend a minute and add some info to your profile. If we know which router you are using we can respond with better information. An example would be I have a PC 690 and want to use an ogee bit to cut a profile on some poplar. The answer is different if you are using a 3-1/4 hp router since it has enough torque to power through a cut and can do so at a slower speed. Poplar is very similar to Aspen; both are hardwoods that are easy to work with.
Regardless of the variety of wood you are working with, be sure you do not have any knots in your routing path. When a router bit hits a knot they often come loose and take flight. I learned this the hard way and it was a real eye opener.


----------

